# North Manchester Family Cycle 22/06/13



## middleagecyclist (11 Jun 2013)

I've just posted about this ride i'm doing in the informal rides section but it is an ideal outing for nervous cyclists or those with children so I wanted those who may not look there to know about it as well.


----------

